# اعرف لجنتك الانتخابيه لانتخابات الرئاسه 2012



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

*

يمكنك  معرفة بيانات لجنتك الانتخابية ورقم اللجنة الفرعية ورقمك في الكشوف  الانتخابية من خلال موقع لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية

www.elections.eg 

، كما  يمكنك معرفة بيانات لجنتك  الانتخابية  من موقع اليوم السابع

http://www1.youm7.com/election2012.asp

او عن طريق القنوات التالية:* *الهاتف الأرضي
يمكنك الاتصال بـ 140 من أي هاتف أرضي للحصول على بيانات لجنتك الانتخابية.*
*الهاتف المحمول
ارسل رقمك القومي في رسالة قصيرة إلى رقم5151 من أي محمول لتصلك رسالة نصية بجميع البيانات اللازمة.*
*تطبيقات المحمول
يمكنك استخدام تطبيقات الهاتف المحمول التالية:
 - دليل انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية 

 

 

 


 - صوتك 

 


*
*
او من هذا المواقع 
 - http://eg.maksoft.ch
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مايو 2012)

مش هيا هيا لجان انتخابات مجلس الشعب ولا لاء ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش هيا هيا لجان انتخابات مجلس الشعب ولا لاء ؟؟



* انا بالنسبالي اللجنه هي هي 
لكن رقم الكشف اتغير 
وده مهم علشان متدوريش في الكشف كله 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2012)

تم وعلى فكرة فيها تغيير 
مرسى ليك عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> تم وعلى فكرة فيها تغيير
> مرسى ليك عياد



* العفو يا جون 
ويا ريت الكل يتاكد من لجنته 
لان ارقام الكشوفات كلها اتغيرات 
*​


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2012)

مُتشكر ، كنت نسيت رقم 5151 بـ وقت إنتخابات الشعب ، مُتشكر ..


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مايو 2012)

تمام

انا كمان نفس اللجنة

لكن التغيير فى الارقام

شكرا عياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2012)

*للرفع 
نظراً لاقتراب المرحله الثانيه 
*​


----------

